# How bad is MSG



## bourbon (Aug 1, 2009)

I've searched online and have seen everything from it causes most every disease know to man, to it's harmless. Does anyone here have facts about msg.


----------



## Arky (Aug 1, 2009)

*MSG linked to weight gain*

 by *Chris Sparling*
Aug 28th 2008

Monosodium glutamate (MSG), a flavor enhancer frequently used in Asian cuisine, can cause you to gain weight, new research published in the journal _Obesity_ suggests. Rural Chinese men and women who consumed the most MSG were more than twice as likely (2.75 times - ed.) to be overweight than their peers who didn't use the additive.

****************************
*Health: MSG & Weight Gain*

                          Reporting: Stephanie Stahl 
                             PHILADELPHIA (CBS 3) ―

Researchers at the University of North Carolina followed people in rural China. They all ate the same healthy foods. Some used MSG, others did not.

"We analyzed the data and found that those who used MSG are more likely to be overweight than non-users," said Dr. Ka He, University of North Carolina.

In fact, the researchers found three times the rate of overweight people in the high MSG-use group compared to the non-users.

For years, animal studies have suggested a possible link between MSG and obesity. This study is the first to make the connection in humans, but at this point there's no explanation.

Because the government considers it safe, there are no warnings or restrictions on MSG.

***************************************
*Does MSG Make You Fat?*

*Monosodium Glutamate Linked to Obesity*

  © Fiona Wilkinson 




Oct 10, 2008 


...There may be several reasons for these results. One could be that MSG led individuals to eat more food or be less active. However, this was accounted for in the study, meaning the link between MSG consumption and increased body weight appears to be independent of these factors.
 This suggests MSG may have one, or several, metabolic effects on the body which may predispose people to weight gain. Giving MSG to animals has been shown to induce various changes that promote fat accumulation including suppression of fat breakdown.
​


----------



## GB (Aug 1, 2009)

The stuff about MSG allergies is _mostly_ false. Most people who think they are affected by MSG are not. It is all in their heads. I am not saying that no one is affected, but it is no more than any other substance. There are people who are allergic to every type of food out there. MSG does not cause more reactions than any of those. The media scared people about it years ago and people believe the crud they were shoveling. The mind is a very powerful thing so if you think something is going to make you sick then your mind actually will make you sick.

MSG is in tons of products that people eat every day who claim to have a bad reaction to MSG. Some of the products are:

bullion cubes
Doritos
BBQ sauces
Salad dressings
Canned, frozen, or dried prepared foods
Potato and tortilla chips
Seasoning mixtures
Canned and dry soup mixes
Soy sauce
Worcestershire sauce
McDonalds, KFC, Burger King and most other fast foods
Boars Head deli meats

The list goes on and on. Like I said, the mind is a VERY powerful thing. If you think something is going to make you sick then it will. Tons of people who claim to be allergic to MSG eat it every day without realizing it and do not have any issues. Again, I am not saying that it is in everyone's head. There are people who are genuinely affected, but it is just a vey very very small fraction of the people who claim it.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 1, 2009)

GB said:


> The stuff about MSG allergies is _mostly_ false. Most people who think they are affected by MSG are not. It is all in their heads. I am not saying that no one is affected, but it is no more than any other substance. There are people who are allergic to every type of food out there. MSG does not cause more reactions than any of those. The media scared people about it years ago and people believe the crud they were shoveling. The mind is a very powerful thing so if you think something is going to make you sick then your mind actually will make you sick.
> 
> MSG is in tons of products that people eat every day who claim to have a bad reaction to MSG. Some of the products are:
> 
> ...


 i agree!!


----------



## Arky (Aug 1, 2009)

GB said:


> ...
> MSG is in tons of products that people eat every day who claim to have a bad reaction to MSG. Some of the products are:
> 
> bullion cubes
> ...



I would say that pretty much makes the case for the rising rate of obesity among Americans!


----------



## GB (Aug 1, 2009)

I would hardly say that makes the case. What about the lack of exercise Americans get or the ridiculously large portions we consume or the fatty foods we eat?


----------



## Arky (Aug 1, 2009)

GB said:


> I would hardly say that makes the case. What about the lack of exercise Americans get or the ridiculously large portions we consume or the fatty foods we eat?



I agree. Those too...!


----------



## GB (Aug 1, 2009)

Some more info...



> Chemist Leonid Tarasoff and statistician Michael Kelly of the University of Western Sydney recently completed a double-blind study on 71 volunteers of the effects of high doses of MSG before a standard breakfast. Some reaction to MSG was experienced by 15 per cent of the volunteers. However, 14 per cent also reported aftereffects when given a placebo of gelatin powder. 'Most had no reaction at all to MSG or the placebo,' says Tarasoff.





> MSG Causes Headaches (aka Chinese Restaurant Syndrome): "Jeffery Steingarten, food editor of the Vogue in New York, debunked this myth pretty comprehensively. Given the widespread use of MSG in China, he asked why weren’t there a billion Chinese people with headaches? He then went around relentlessly researching the theory in his characteristically thorough way, and came to the conclusion that MSG, taken in normal quantities, was perfectly safe." (I know many people who swear they get headaches after eating MSG, so I'm reluctant to accept this as an urban legend. But some quick research reveals that a controlled study at Harvard University also concluded that MSG in food doesn't cause headaches.)



YouTube - Food Detectives proved MSG is Safe part 1
YouTube - Food Detectives proved MSG is Safe part 2

And see this NY Times Article.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 1, 2009)

I remember this discussion on this forum a few years ago....I went into it thinking MSG was evil, but came away from the discussion believing it is benign..


----------



## Arky (Aug 1, 2009)

Not ever having suffered any of the reported side effects from MSG, I still prefer to err on the side of caution when possible and not play Russian Roulette with my health or the health of my guests by deliberately adding MSG to anything coming out of my kitchen.


----------



## GB (Aug 1, 2009)

Arky said:


> Not ever having suffered any of the reported side effects from MSG, I still prefer to err on the side of caution when possible and not play Russian Roulette with my health or the health of my guests by deliberately adding MSG to anything coming out of my kitchen.


Do you drink coffee and serve coffee to your guests? There have been numerous reports that coffee is bad for you. What about wine? Same thing. Same with many many many other foods and food products. Do you feel you are playing Russian Roulette with those foods? If not, why not with them, but with MSG?


----------



## TheMetalChef (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't know about the safety aspect, but since its sole purpose is to amplify whatever flavors already exist in a dish, I'd just as soon add more of those flavors.


----------



## GB (Aug 1, 2009)

TheMetalChef said:


> I don't know about the safety aspect, but since its sole purpose is to amplify whatever flavors already exist in a dish, I'd just as soon add more of those flavors.


Do you use salt when you cook? The same reason MSG is used is the very reason salt is used. Actually, MSG IS salt.


----------



## Arky (Aug 1, 2009)

GB said:


> Do you drink coffee and serve coffee to your guests? There have been numerous reports that coffee is bad for you. What about wine? Same thing. Same with many many many other foods and food products. Do you feel you are playing Russian Roulette with those foods? If not, why not with them, but with MSG?



Not to belabour this, but Yes, I drink red wine - 3,000+ years of history and dozens of independent studies have demonstrated that red wine, in moderation, has many health benefits. As for coffe, there again, recent long term studies have shown that moderate coffee drinking have heart health benefits and debunked some alarmist studies from the 1960s-70s. But, I only drink an average of one cup per day and only make coffee for my guests if they request it. Otherwise I offer them tea, juice or filtered water. I'm careful... not fanatical.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Aug 1, 2009)

GB said:


> Do you use salt when you cook? The same reason MSG is used is the very reason salt is used. Actually, MSG IS salt.



It's not salt, it's salt plus a free amino acid.

As demonstrated by phenylalanine, free amino acids in high concentration (doesn't take much to make a "high" concentration when dealing with aminos) can cause relative deficiencies that lead to all sorts of unintended consequences in human physiology.

I'll stick with salt if I think a dish needs salt.

What blows my mind about MSG is that so many Asian seasonings already contain an enormous amount of salt (being that they salt-pack ferment EVERYTHING over there) - so there really isn't a pressing need to add MORE sodium to the dish.

I don't recall ever, ever having to use straight salt in any of my Asian cooking. If anything, I've had to add sugar to a dish because another ingredient made it too salty.

Besides, there are so many wonderful choices out there for interesting flavorings that can add complexity to an Asian-style (I hate the word _inspired_, it's so trite) dish that I can't imagine resorting to an amplifier like MSG.


----------



## GB (Aug 1, 2009)

Arky said:


> Not to belabour this, but Yes, I drink red wine - 3,000+ years of history and dozens of independent studies have demonstrated that red wine, in moderation, has many health benefits. As for coffe, there again, recent long term studies have shown that moderate coffee drinking have heart health benefits and debunked some alarmist studies from the 1960s-70s. But, I only drink an average of one cup per day and only make coffee for my guests if they request it. Otherwise I offer them tea, juice or filtered water. I'm careful... not fanatical.


MSG has been in use longer than red wine and dozens apon dozens upon dozens for independent studies have demonstrated that MSG, in moderation, causes no health problems. Look at Asia. They have been using MSG forever and they are some of the healthiest people there are.


----------



## GB (Aug 1, 2009)

TheMetalChef said:


> It's not salt, it's salt plus a free amino acid.
> 
> As demonstrated by phenylalanine, free amino acids in high concentration (doesn't take much to make a "high" concentration when dealing with aminos) can cause relative deficiencies that lead to all sorts of unintended consequences in human physiology.
> 
> ...


Yes it is a salt plus an amino acid. That does not mean it is not a salt. It still is a salt and it is used for the same reason sodium chloride is used in cooking, to enhance flavor. Enhance does not mean add more of the same flavor. It means bring out flavors that would not be present or noticeable on their own without a little help. Have you ever had a vodka sauce? Vodka is basically flavorless. Why add something that is flavorless to food? Because it enhances what is already there. There is a flavor compound in tomatoes that you will never ever taste unless in the presence of alcohol. Adding more tomato will not bring those flavors out. It is the same with MSG. It is a flavor enhancer, just as sodium chloride is a flavor enhancer. Salt and MSG are not interchangeable though so saying you will stick with salt if something needs salt is kind of like saying you will stick with wine beer if something needs alcohol. Yes they are both alcohol, but the affect food in different ways.

As to your point about not needing to add any more salt to your Asian cooking, is that because you use soy sauce? Guess that is in soy sauce?


----------



## Arky (Aug 1, 2009)

GB said:


> MSG has been in use longer than red wine and dozens apon dozens upon dozens for independent studies have demonstrated that MSG, in moderation, causes no health problems. Look at Asia. They have been using MSG forever and they are some of the healthiest people there are.



According to "Truth In Advertising.org" "Monosodium glutamate" was invented in 1908 by Kikunae Ikeda of Tokyo, Japan who noticed that glutamic acid had flavor-enhancing potential. [FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Prior to that time, the Japanese had used seaweed as a favorite flav[/FONT]or enhancer, without understanding that glutamic acid was its flavor-enhancing component. I would say that wine was used just a few years earlier than that!

Also, the science research department of North Carolina might disagree with your statement about it causing no health problems, unless you don't consider obesity a health problem.


----------



## GB (Aug 1, 2009)

MSG as a stand alone compound was invented in 1908, but naturally occuring MSG has been in existence a lot longer than wine.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Aug 1, 2009)

GB said:


> As to your point about not needing to add any more salt to your Asian cooking, is that because you use soy sauce? Guess that is in soy sauce?



I use very little soy sauce. Again, there are so many choices out there in Asian cuisine, why would I lean on one specific one all the time?

And there is no MSG in any of the soy sauces I use.

Salty ingredients typically in my rotation:

- Fermented Black Bean Sauce
- Alamang Guisado (sauteed shrimp paste)
- Fish Sauce
- Miso Paste
- Oyster Sauce
- Abalone Sauce

Each give a dish a particular character along with the salt content. And, again, if you know how to look, you can get them without MSG.

You mentioned that Asians have been using MSG for thousands of years - except they haven't. They've been using seaweed extract for thousands of years, which includes all the requisite flavinoids from the seaweed. MSG is an isolation of one particular chemical in the seaweed extract, and it's not even made from seaweed anymore, it's made from fermented sugars (usually beet sugar or molasses) - and they (and we) have only been using it in that form for the last 100 years.

I guess I don't quite understand why you're being so dogmatic (well, that's how it appears, anyway) about using synthesized MSG. I choose not to, because I'm not convinced that it's a safe ingredient. If I'm losing out on some potential enhancement to the food, I guess I'll just have to lose out. I've never had any complaints about my Asian dishes lacking in flavor.

People thought phenylalanine was a safe ingredient for two decades - until people started turning up with MS-like symptoms, elevated glucose levels (despite not eating any sugar) and other much, much worse side effects - all of which ceased after removing the phenylalanine from their diets.


----------



## Arky (Aug 1, 2009)

A definitive word about the use of MSG, for me, comes from the Mayo Clinic:
 A comprehensive review of all available scientific data on glutamate safety sponsored by the FDA in 1995 reaffirmed the safety of MSG when consumed at levels typically used in cooking and food manufacturing. The report found no evidence to suggest that MSG contributes to any long-term health problems, such as Alzheimer's disease. But it did acknowledge that some people may have short-term reactions to MSG. These reactions — known as MSG symptom complex — may include: 


Headache, sometimes called MSG headache
Flushing
Sweating
Sense of facial pressure or tightness
Numbness, tingling or burning in or around the mouth
Rapid, fluttering heartbeats (heart palpitations)
Chest pain
Shortness of breath
Nausea
Weakness
  Symptoms are usually mild and don't require treatment. However, some people report more severe reactions. The only way to prevent a reaction is to avoid foods containing MSG. When MSG is added to food, the FDA requires that "monosodium glutamate" be listed on the label — or on the menu, in restaurants.


----------



## GB (Aug 1, 2009)

TheMetalChef said:


> I use very little soy sauce. Again, there are so many choices out there in Asian cuisine, why would I lean on one specific one all the time?


 Who ever said anything about leaning on MSG all the time? That was never mentioned anywhere in this thread by anyone. 

I guess we will just have to agree to disagree on this. The reason I am passionate about this is that I have seen many people diss MSG over the years based on nothing more than hearsay. There are countless studies that show it is safe, yet because one person years ago said he felt sick and the media picked up on it and gave it a scary name like Chinese Food Syndrome, a perfectly normal ingredient has been ostracized for no real reason.


----------



## GB (Aug 1, 2009)

Arky said:


> A definitive word about the use of MSG, for me, comes from the Mayo Clinic:


 LOL then let me point out the parts that you seemd to have skimmed over. I will bold them for you so they stand out.


Arky said:


> A comprehensive review of all available scientific data on glutamate safety sponsored by the FDA in 1995 *reaffirmed the safety of MSG when consumed at levels typically used in cooking and food manufacturing. The report found no evidence to suggest that MSG contributes to any long-term health problems, such as Alzheimer's disease.* But it did acknowledge that some people may have short-term reactions to MSG. These reactions — known as MSG symptom complex — may include:
> 
> 
> Headache, sometimes called MSG headache
> ...


Now before you go and point out that there is a list of symptoms that I conveniently overlooked, let me point out to you that if you substitute the word alcohol for the word MSG then every single symptom still fits. 

Also let me point out that this study does not indicate what "some" may mean in relation to where they say some people may experience these symptoms. I do not disagree that some people experience them. I have every reason to believe that "some" do. I also have reason to believe that "some" experience even more sever reactions. What I also have reason to believe though is that the number of people is far far far less then the media would have you believe. Talk to 10 people on the street and at least half will tell you they are affected by MSG, but when controlled scientific studies are done every time it shows less than 1% are honestly affected. Now compare that to how many people are affected with the same symptoms with alcohol and you have to wonder why people are so up in arms about MSG, but not their precious booze.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 1, 2009)

GB said:


> LOL then let me point out the parts that you seemd to have skimmed over. I will bold them for you so they stand out.
> 
> Now before you go and point out that there is a list of symptoms that I conveniently overlooked, let me point out to you that if you substitute the word alcohol for the word MSG then every single symptom still fits.
> 
> Also let me point out that this study does not indicate what "some" may mean in relation to where they say some people may experience these symptoms. I do not disagree that some people experience them. I have every reason to believe that "some" do. I also have reason to believe that "some" experience even more sever reactions. What I also have reason to believe though is that the number of people is far far far less then the media would have you believe. Talk to 10 people on the street and at least half will tell you they are affected by MSG, but when controlled scientific studies are done every time it shows less than 1% are honestly affected. Now compare that to how many people are affected with the same symptoms with alcohol and you have to wonder why people are so up in arms about MSG, but not their precious booze.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Aug 1, 2009)

I recall, as a teenager, in my first "passionate about cooking" phase (before restaurant work and an ex-wife who hated everything I cooked killed it for a decade or so) I used to gather up cookbooks from yard sales, etc. all the time, just to find new ideas and recipes and concepts. 

One such cookbook was all about Mexican food. I was so excited when I got hold of that book, because it was the first Mexican cookbook into my collection.

First thing I noticed as I explored it was that *every single recipe* included a teaspoon or so of "Accent". 

I'd never heard of Accent before, had no idea what it was. So I set out to hunt it down. None of the local grocers carried it. I made some calls to specialty shops outside of the area. Finally one of them told me "No one carries Accent anymore because it's MSG, and everyone's freaked about the side effects."

I was shocked. Why would this cookbook feel the need to add a flavor enhancer to *every single recipe*?! Were the recipes so bland without it that they weren't worth eating?

So I experimented with the dishes in the book. And, lo and behold, I found myself needing to add other seasoning to the dishes because they were indeed pretty bland without the Accent. However, I also discovered pretty quickly that I didn't really need to resort to using such an ingredient, because there were many other ways to flavor a dish - and as we're all pretty much aware, MSG is *not* traditional in Tex/Mex or any other south of the border cuisine.

So, to answer your question about leaning on MSG all the time, yes, there have been time periods where cookbooks were published that did exactly that. That one was not an isolated incident for me. I found others out there that leaned on it in similar fashion. Most were published in the 50's/60's/70's - the height of our celebration in the US of chemical additives in home cookery....

Suffice to say, I stopped referring to those cookbooks other than for occasional raw ideas upon which I built completely different recipes from the published material.


----------



## Arky (Aug 1, 2009)

I agree with the Metal Chef - very well said.

And I'm not an angry prohibitionist nor do I depend upon a chemical crutch. I prefer natural flavors.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 1, 2009)

A wonderful flavor enhancer is the humble mushroom.  This fungus enhances the flavors of most meats, and a host of veggies.  One of its main flavor componants is MSG, a naturally occuring substance in mushrooms.  I use msg., but not a lot, as there are many great flavors out there, and it just isn't needed in much of what I prepare.  But when it's needed, I do use it, & without fear.  I am a believer in the idea of "all things in moderation".  And that includes most herbs and spices too.  Did you know, for instance, that both cinamon and nutmeg, as well as oregano, and most other herbs and spices have medicinal effects.  Clove oil is sometimes used to relieve migrain pain.  It can also make you sick.  Cinamon helps control blood sugars.  Harlic helps with cholesterol.  Oregano relaxes the sphincter muscle at the top of the stomach and can contribute to acid refulx disease.

Our bodies rely on the foods we eat, and most of them have both benificial and harmful affects on us.  Eaten in moderation, we metabolize the good things and remove the bad.  But anything overdone overwhelms our systems.  Use wisdom in what you eat.  Use a wide variety of things, and don't consentrate on too few foods or flavors.

So says Goodweed of the North.  And no, I don't know everything.  But I do know a lot.  Do the research on many of your favorite flavorings and you just might be suprized.  For instance, check out the medicinal effectc of basil.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## TheMetalChef (Aug 1, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> A wonderful flavor enhancer is the humble mushroom.  This fungus enhances the flavors of most meats, and a host of veggies.  One of its main flavor components is MSG, a naturally occuring substance in mushrooms.



Ah, but here you have the operative point - it's a naturally occurring component of the ingredient, not a chemical synthesis of an isolated component.

I'm glad to use mushrooms, seaweed, and other ingredients that also happen to have glutamates in them. I'm just not real big on using a chemical synthesis thereof.


----------



## GB (Aug 1, 2009)

You are the one talking about using it every single time though MC. No one else mentioned that. Quite the contrary actually. We have discussed using it in moderation, so I am not really sure why you keep coming back to this using it every time thing, but since you seem to be stuck on it let me ask you this. How many recipes that you make call for salt? Do you have the same aversion to the recipes that call for salt? Is that a crutch? Everyone I know who has gone to culinary school will say the same thing, that one of the very first lessons you learn is the importance of properly salting your dishes. 99 out of 100 recipes will call for salt, but I seriously doubt you could find a single chef who would say it is a crutch.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Aug 1, 2009)

GB said:


> Do you have the same aversion to the recipes that call for salt? Is that a crutch?



I haven't used the word "crutch" at all, GB. I'm not sure where you're getting that from.

Salt is a naturally occurring substance, as it sits. We mine it, pull it out of the sea, it's a huge component in our physiology - literally, without it we'd all die.

So no, I don't view salt the same way I view MSG.

As I mentioned above, I have no aversion to glutamic acid in its naturally occurring forms - mushrooms, seaweed, eggs, dairy products, meat, etc.

I just don't see a real necessity to add more of it (in a chemically synthesized form) to something that already contains it.


----------



## Arky (Aug 1, 2009)

Monosodium glutamate (MSG), a compound represented by the formula C5H8NNaO4 • H2O
It is NOT just salt (NaCl). MSG is a form of sodium salt without the chlorine and is also a glumatic acid. There are more than 100 kinds of metalic salts of which most are poisonous. To equate MSG with table salt is like comparing a tricycle to a semi - they both have wheels... BUT!

And, it's not even the salt, but the glumatic acid that is the flavor enhancing component of MSG.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Aug 1, 2009)

My impression is that GB is being anything but dogmatic. The original poster asked how bad MSG is for us. GB has answered that question with facts and research rather than relying on any junk science or unsupported fears.


----------



## Alix (Aug 1, 2009)

Ah, the MSG debate again rears its head. Nice to see everyone being civil this time around. Sometimes this gets pretty ugly. Dang foodies are passionate!

You know, I've never actually purchased MSG or Accent to use, but thats mostly cuz I can't find it. I haven't purchased habanero peppers either though. EEK!

It seems to me that most food additives occur naturally somewhere. Thats why they get produced chemically to add to other things. They taste good. 

This debate as with so many others really comes down to one thing, moderation. Anything at all can be hazardous to your health if you ingest too much of it, including the substance we all require to survive...water.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Aug 1, 2009)

Alix said:


> It seems to me that most food additives occur naturally somewhere. Thats why they get produced chemically to add to other things. They taste good.



Exactly my point - glutamic acid occurs everywhere in natural form. Heck, it's one of the most abundant neurotransmitters in mammalian brains.


----------



## Arky (Aug 1, 2009)

Alix said:


> Ah, the MSG debate again rears its head. Nice to see everyone being civil this time around. Sometimes this gets pretty ugly. Dang foodies are passionate!...
> 
> This debate as with so many others really comes down to one thing, moderation. Anything at all can be hazardous to your health if you ingest too much of it, including the substance we all require to survive...water.



It's been interesting, and even fun at times, but with Alix remark, I'm out of this thread.


----------



## Alix (Aug 1, 2009)

Metal Chef, yep, I see your point totally. Mine is that as cooks many times we choose to add something chemically derived from a naturally occurring source to our food to make it taste better. Its just the way it goes. And...everything in moderation. You shouldn't use a handful of salt when a pinch will do. You shouldn't put salt in everything you cook. Now, sub in MSG where I wrote salt. 

We are really all circling the same point here. A bit is OK, a lot is not.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Aug 1, 2009)

Like I said, I'm not preaching a gospel of "don't ever use it" - that's a choice I make. By all means, you're free to choose a different culinary path than I do. There are a *lot* of really strange cooking habits I have on which I wouldn't expect anyone else to follow my lead.


----------



## Alix (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh my...I sense a thread that would get a lot of play in that last comment MC.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Aug 1, 2009)

Probably. But I'm not going to be the one to start it...


----------



## Scotch (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't use MSG, and I avoid buying foods with it added. I see no point in it, and I find that it adds an undesirable or odd flavor to some foods. Moreover, it's yet another source of sodium, something I don't need. 

Nonetheless, I understand that it's generally safe, although a certain percentage of the population does develop MSG symptom complex, which is characterized by a number of mild reactions when they consume a large amount of the stuff; people with severe or poorly controlled asthma are more prone to this (see FASEB study, contained in the report below). 

One of the most reliable sources of mainstream scientific thinking about such matters is www.FoodSafety.gov - Gateway to Government Food Safety Information. Here's their report on MSG (LINK):

*Monosodium Glutamate (MSG)*

   Monosodium glutamate (MSG) is used as a flavor enhancer in a variety of foods prepared at home, in restaurants, and by food processors. Its use has become controversial in the past 30 years because of reports of adverse reactions in people who've eaten foods that contain MSG. Research on the role of glutamate--a group of chemicals that includes MSG--in the nervous system also has raised questions about the chemical's safety. 

Studies have shown that the body uses glutamate, an amino acid, as a nerve impulse transmitter in the brain and that there are glutamate-responsive tissues in other parts of the body, as well. Abnormal function of glutamate receptors has been linked with certain neurological diseases, such as Alzheimer's disease and Huntington's chorea. Injections of glutamate in laboratory animals have resulted in damage to nerve cells in the brain. Consumption of glutamate in food, however, does not cause this effect. While people normally consume dietary glutamate in large amounts and the body can make and metabolize glutamate efficiently, the results of animal studies conducted in the 1980s raised a significant question: Can MSG and possibly some other glutamates harm the nervous system? 

A 1995 report from the Federation of American Societies for Experimental Biology (FASEB), an independent body of scientists, helps put these safety concerns into perspective and reaffirms the Food and Drug Administration's belief that MSG and related substances are safe food ingredients for most people when eaten at customary levels. 

The FASEB report identifies two groups of people who may develop a condition the report refers to as "MSG symptom complex." One group is those who may be intolerant to MSG when eaten in a large quantity. The second is a group of people with severe, poorly controlled asthma. These people, in addition to being prone to MSG symptom complex, may suffer temporary worsening of asthmatic symptoms after consuming MSG. The MSG dosage that produced reactions in these people ranged from 0.5 grams to 2.5 grams. 

Although FDA has not fully analyzed the FASEB report, the agency believes that the report provides the basis to require glutamate labeling. FDA will propose that foods containing significant amounts of free glutamate (not bound in protein along with other amino acids) declare glutamate on the label. This would allow consumers to distinguish between foods with insignificant free glutamate levels and those that might contribute to a reaction. 
*
What Is MSG?*

   MSG is the sodium salt of the amino acid glutamic acid and a form of glutamate. It is sold as a fine white crystal substance, similar in appearance to salt or sugar. It does not have a distinct taste of its own, and how it adds flavor to other foods is not fully understood. Many scientists believe that MSG stimulates glutamate receptors in the tongue to augment meat-like flavors. 

Asians originally used a seaweed broth to obtain the flavor- enhancing effects of MSG, but today MSG is made by a fermenting process using starch, sugar beets, sugar cane, or molasses. 

Glutamate itself is in many living things: It is found naturally in our bodies and in protein-containing foods, such as cheese, milk, meat, peas, and mushrooms. 

Some glutamate is in foods in a "free" form. It is only in this free form that glutamate can enhance a food's flavor. Part of the flavor-enhancing effect of tomatoes, certain cheeses, and fermented or hydrolyzed protein products (such as soy sauce) is due to the presence of free glutamate. 

Hydrolyzed proteins, or protein hydrolysates, are acid- treated or enzymatically treated proteins from certain foods. They contain salts of free amino acids, such as glutamate, at levels of 5 to 20 percent. Hydrolyzed proteins are used in the same manner as MSG in many foods, such as canned vegetables, soups, and processed meats. 
*
Scientific Review*

 In 1959, FDA classified MSG as a "generally recognized as safe," or GRAS, substance, along with many other common food ingredients, such as salt, vinegar, and baking powder. This action stemmed from the 1958 Food Additives Amendment to the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act, which required premarket approval for new food additives and led FDA to promulgate regulations listing substances, such as MSG, which have a history of safe use or are otherwise GRAS. 

Since 1970, FDA has sponsored extensive reviews on the safety of MSG, other glutamates and hydrolyzed proteins, as part of an ongoing review of safety data on GRAS substances used in processed foods. 

One such review was by the FASEB Select Committee on GRAS Substances. In 1980, the committee concluded that MSG was safe at current levels of use but recommended additional evaluation to determine MSG's safety at significantly higher levels of consumption. Additional reports attempted to look at this. 

In 1986, FDA's Advisory Committee on Hypersensitivity to Food Constituents concluded that MSG poses no threat to the general public but that reactions of brief duration might occur in some people. 

Other reports gave similar findings. A 1991 report by the European Communities' (EC) Scientific Committee for Foods reaffirmed MSG's safety and classified its "acceptable daily intake" as "not specified," the most favorable designation for a food ingredient. In addition, the EC Committee said, "Infants, including prematures, have been shown to metabolize glutamate as efficiently as adults and therefore do not display any special susceptibility to elevated oral intakes of glutamate." 

A 1992 report from the Council on Scientific Affairs of the American Medical Association stated that glutamate in any form has not been shown to be a "significant health hazard." 

Also, the 1987 Joint Expert Committee on Food Additives of the United Nations Food and Agriculture Organization and the World Health Organization have placed MSG in the safest category of food ingredients. 

Scientific knowledge about how the body metabolizes glutamate developed rapidly during the 1980s. Studies showed that glutamate in the body plays an important role in normal functioning of the nervous system. Questions then arose on the role glutamate in food plays in these functions and whether or not glutamate in food contributes to certain neurological diseases. 
*
Anecdotal Evidence*

 Many of these safety assessments were prompted by unconfirmed reports of MSG-related adverse reactions. Between 1980 and 1994, the Adverse Reaction Monitoring System in FDA's Center for Food Safety and Applied Nutrition received 622 reports of complaints about MSG. Headache was the most frequently reported symptom. No severe reactions were documented, but some reports indicated that people with asthma got worse after they consumed MSG. In some of those cases, the asthma didn't get worse until many hours later. 

Also, several books and a TV news show have reported widespread and sometimes life-threatening adverse reactions to MSG, claiming that even small amounts of manufactured glutamates may cause adverse reactions. 

A problem with these unconfirmed reports is that it is difficult to link the reactions specifically to MSG. Most are cases in which people have had reactions after, but not necessarily because of, eating certain foods containing MSG. 

While such reports are helpful in raising issues of concern, they do not provide the kind of information necessary to describe who is most likely to be affected, under what conditions they'll be affected, and with what amounts of MSG. They are not controlled studies done in a scientifically credible manner. 
*
1995 FASEB Report*

 Prompted by continuing public interest and a flurry of glutamate-related studies in the late 1980s, FDA contracted with FASEB in 1992 to review the available scientific data. The agency asked FASEB to address 18 questions dealing with: 


the possible role of MSG in eliciting MSG symptom complex
the possible role of dietary glutamates in forming brain lesions and damaging nerve cells in humans
underlying conditions that may predispose a person to adverse effects from MSG
 the amount consumed and other factors that may affect a person's response to MSG
the quality of scientific data and previous safety reviews.
 FASEB held a two-day meeting and convened an expert panel that thoroughly reviewed all the available scientific literature on this issue.

FASEB completed the final report, over 350 pages long, and delivered it to FDA on July 31, 1995. While not a new study, the report offers a new safety assessment based on the most comprehensive existing evaluation to date of glutamate safety. 

Among the report's key findings: 


An unknown percentage of the population may react to MSG and develop MSG symptom complex, a condition characterized by one or more of the following symptoms:
 burning sensation in the back of the neck, forearms and chest
numbness in the back of the neck, radiating to the arms and back
tingling, warmth and weakness in the face, temples, upper back, neck and arms
facial pressure or tightness
chest pain
headache
nausea
rapid heartbeat
bronchospasm (difficulty breathing) in MSG-intolerant people with asthma
drowsiness
weakness.
In otherwise healthy MSG-intolerant people, the MSG symptom complex tends to occur within one hour after eating 3 grams or more of MSG on an empty stomach or without other food. A typical serving of glutamate-treated food contains less than 0.5 grams of MSG. A reaction is most likely if the MSG is eaten in a large quantity or in a liquid, such as a clear soup.
Severe, poorly controlled asthma may be a predisposing medical condition for MSG symptom complex.
No evidence exists to suggest that dietary MSG or glutamate contributes to Alzheimer's disease, Huntington's chorea, amyotrophic lateral sclerosis, AIDS dementia complex, or any other long-term or chronic diseases.
No evidence exists to suggest that dietary MSG causes brain lesions or damages nerve cells in humans.
The level of vitamin B6 in a person's body plays a role in glutamate metabolism, and the possible impact of marginal B6 intake should be considered in future research.
There is no scientific evidence that the levels of glutamate in hydrolyzed proteins causes adverse effects or that other manufactured glutamate has effects different from glutamate normally found in foods.
 *Ingredient Listing*

 Under current FDA regulations, when MSG is added to a food, it must be identified as "monosodium glutamate" in the label's ingredient list. Each ingredient used to make a food must be declared by its name in this list. 

While technically MSG is only one of several forms of free glutamate used in foods, consumers frequently use the term MSG to mean all free glutamate. For this reason, FDA considers foods whose labels say "No MSG" or "No Added MSG" to be misleading if the food contains ingredients that are sources of free glutamates, such as hydrolyzed protein.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 2, 2009)

Arky said:


> I would say that pretty much makes the case for the rising rate of obesity among Americans!


 
Nonsence.

You picked all the article that did not like MSG. And it's fine with me. I had no opinion about it untill I read an article that completely diagrees with anything bad that was ever said about it. I wish I had the source at hand, but in the end it doesn't matter. Like GB said mind is powerful thhing. And the obisity is not what we eat, but how much of it. I came to America some 20 years ago, size 28, now I am 38, and I know it is from overeating, 100% of it. Has nothing to do with msg.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, Charlie, while I don't dispute your assertion that overeating plays a huge role, I'll also submit that the overall quality of food has deteriorated severely in this country over the last 50 years, with the grocery stores stocked full of utter crap, loaded with chemical flavorings, chemical preservatives, petroleum-distillate dyes, and generally empty calories in virtually every aisle.

It used to be a joke - stay on the outside aisles at the grocery and you'll be fine.

Now it's practically words to live by. Buy the whole food on the outside lanes (produce, meat, dairy) and skip the crap in the middle, and you'll find yourself a lot better off....


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 3, 2009)

That I can agree, chemicals do cause harm, but MSG is not a chemical it is naturally (mmm, what’s the word I'm trying to use, it's on a tip of my tongue. darn not separated, not ...  grrr I cannot think in English, it’s too early in the morning for that)

Well, anyway chemicals are bad, too much of anything even the good is still bad. Not enough exercising bad, let's move back a 2 centuries could have been good, but it is still bad because there was no prepare medical or dental care. There were all kind of bad health problems and other stuff that was bad so that's also bad. Darn was there ever time that it was good?


----------



## msmofet (Aug 3, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> That I can agree, chemicals do cause harm, but MSG is not a chemical it is naturally (mmm, what’s the word I'm trying to use, it's on a tip of my tongue. darn not separated, not ... grrr I cannot think in English, it’s too early in the morning for that)
> 
> Well, anyway chemicals are bad, too much of anything even the good is still bad. Not enough exercising bad, let's move back a 2 centuries could have been good, but it is still bad because there was no prepare medical or dental care. There were all kind of bad health problems and other stuff that was bad so that's also bad. Darn was there ever time that it was good?


 would the word you are looking for be "occurring"? as in naturally occurring ....


----------



## suzyQ3 (Aug 3, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> That I can agree, chemicals do cause harm, but MSG is not a chemical it is naturally (mmm, what’s the word I'm trying to use, it's on a tip of my tongue. darn not separated, not ...  grrr I cannot think in English, it’s too early in the morning for that)
> 
> Well, anyway chemicals are bad, too much of anything even the good is still bad. Not enough exercising bad, let's move back a 2 centuries could have been good, but it is still bad because there was no prepare medical or dental care. There were all kind of bad health problems and other stuff that was bad so that's also bad. Darn was there ever time that it was good?



_Well, anyway chemicals are bad_

Some are harmful; some are benign; and some are very useful and beneficial.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 3, 2009)

MSG is indeed a chemical.  And it's manufactured, not found in nature.  There are similar chemicals called glutimates that are naturally occuring.

Just because something is naturally occuring doesn't mean it's not a chemical. Water is a chemical.

Plenty of chemicals are good, even essential to your health. Others are very harmful.

_"Without chemicals, life itself would be impossible."_


----------



## TheMetalChef (Aug 3, 2009)

Again, it's worth noting that glutamic acid is naturally occurring. Monosodium Glutamate is not - it's a synthetic.


----------



## Thaicooking (Aug 3, 2009)

After I had food added MSG, I got acne on my face!!


----------



## Arky (Aug 3, 2009)

I just picked up a quart of papaya juice at my local health food store for less than $4.00. As I understand it, papaya marinade is the best tenderizer known to man; natural, chemical or otherwise!

Just the treatment I'll need for some skirt steak later this week.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 3, 2009)

Yep, papaya and pineapple. They contain the enzyme that does the tenderizing.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 3, 2009)

MSG is a flavor enhancer, not a tenderizer.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 3, 2009)

Accent is also used as a tenderizer, that is the link.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 3, 2009)

There is a component to the papaya juice, papain, that is the tenderizing agent.  It is also present in pineapple and the commercial product Adolph's Meat Tenderizer.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 3, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> Accent is also used as a tenderizer, that is the link.


 
Accent contains papain, so it purports to tenderize meat.

But MSG doesn't.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 3, 2009)

correct. I was just commenting on the tenderizing statement, not claiming that MSG is a tenderizer.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 3, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> There is a component to the papaya juice, papain, that is the tenderizing agent. It is also present in pineapple and the commercial product Adolph's Meat Tenderizer.


 did you know that a paste made out of meat tenderizer and water applied to a bee sting takes the burn out!!


----------



## jennyema (Aug 3, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> correct. I was just commenting on the tenderizing statement, not claiming that MSG is a tenderizer.


 
Cool.


----------



## GB (Aug 3, 2009)

jennyema said:


> Accent contains papain, so it purports to tenderize meat.
> 
> But MSG doesn't.


My shaker of Accent only has one thing listed under the ingredients, MSG.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 3, 2009)

GB said:


> My shaker of Accent only has one thing listed under the ingredients, MSG.


 yup mine also. i use it in a lot of things i make.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 3, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> There is a component to the papaya juice, papain, that is the tenderizing agent.  It is also present in pineapple and the commercial product Adolph's Meat Tenderizer.



Just splitting hairs here, so please don't take it personally.  For Andy, you know that I hold your culinary knowledge in high regard.  Papain is indeed found in papaya, and also, I believe in kiwi fruit.  The tenderizing enzyme found in pineapple however, is bromelain.  As you stated, Adolph's Meat tenderizer contains papain.  McCormic's Meat Tenderizer uses bromelain.

An interesting fact about fresh pineapple is that the bromelain is powerful enough, along with the naturally occuring acids, to cause skin irritation and sometimes damage.  People who work with raw pineapple must wear protective gloves.  To much raw pineapple can cause your tongue to actually bleed.

I'm not sure about papain, but bromelain is denatured by heat, which is why you can use canned pineapple in jello, while fresh pineapple prevents it from setting up.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## msmofet (Aug 3, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Just splitting hairs here, so please don't take it personally. For Andy, you know that I hold your culinary knowledge in high regard. Papain is indeed found in papaya, and also, I believe in kiwi fruit. The tenderizing enzyme found in pineapple however, is bromelain. As you stated, Adolph's Meat tenderizer contains papain. McCormic's Meat Tenderizer uses bromelain.
> 
> An interesting fact about fresh pineapple is that the bromelain is powerful enough, along with the naturally occuring acids, to cause skin irritation and sometimes damage. People who work with raw pineapple must wear protective gloves. To much raw pineapple can cause your tongue to actually bleed.
> 
> ...


 i knew about the pineapple weed. the enzyme breaks down protein so it is breaking down the protein in the skin thats what causes the problems. right?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 3, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Just splitting hairs here, so please don't take it personally.  For Andy, you know that I hold your culinary knowledge in high regard.  Papain is indeed found in papaya, and also, I believe in kiwi fruit.  The tenderizing enzyme found in pineapple however, is bromelain...




Thanks for posting the correct info, GW.  I got carried away.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 4, 2009)

Accent is something I haven't used since the 70's but sources claim that it contains papain.  Otherwise it would be useless as a tenderizer.

accent papain - Google Search=

My google search also came up with a strange application of MSG for dogs ....


----------



## GB (Aug 4, 2009)

My bottle does not say anything about it being used as a tenderizer and only lists MSG and not papain. Perhaps They changed it at some point?


----------



## jennyema (Aug 4, 2009)

I think people still consider it to be a tenderizer, also

accent "meat tenderizer" - Google Search=


----------



## GB (Aug 4, 2009)

Well that search does not mean the info is accurate. For instance, the first result turned up Yahoo Answers, which is one of the worst places to get info usually. The food information I have seen there is horrible. For instance, today I saw a question about if you can drink too much water. Countless people said their is no danger in that and it is actually good for you. The OP was drinking 6 Liters a day. That is a recipe for death.

My only point being, that I can only go buy what is on my bottle and it very clearly states the only ingredient in the bottle is MSG.


----------



## Scotch (Aug 4, 2009)

If Accent had any tenderizing properties, you can bet the manufacturer would say so. The fact that the manufacture does NOT claim that Accent does anything other than enhance flavors is pretty conclusive evidence in my mind that the product is not a meat tenderizer, regardless of what some people may erroneously believe. Here's the link to the site: Welcome to B&G Foods, Inc.


----------



## apple*tart (Aug 4, 2009)

So, out of curiosity, for those of you who use Accent, what is the benefit of using this over regular salt?


----------



## GB (Aug 4, 2009)

It is not to be used in place of regular salt apple*tart. It is to be used in conjunction. Think of it as just another spice in your repertoire. Just as you may add salt and pepper and thyme and cumin to a dish you might also add MSG on top of that.


----------



## apple*tart (Aug 4, 2009)

Ah - I didn't realize that.  I guess I was confused because it's billed as a flavor enhancer, which is basically what salt is.  So what does MSG taste like, then? I remember having this stuff in the cupboard when I was a kid, but I don't recall its flavor.


----------



## bourbon (Aug 4, 2009)

When I started this thread i had no idea it would go so far. I sincerely thank all of you for sharing in this discussion. I know a lot more now than I did when I asked toe original question.


----------



## GB (Aug 4, 2009)

apple*tart said:


> Ah - I didn't realize that.  I guess I was confused because it's billed as a flavor enhancer, which is basically what salt is.  So what does MSG taste like, then? I remember having this stuff in the cupboard when I was a kid, but I don't recall its flavor.


It is very hard to describe the flavor. It has a taste without having a taste. I know that makes no sense at all, but once you put some on your tongue you will know what I mean. It is kind of meaty without tasting like meat. It is almost more a feeling then a taste. You know when you taste some real good homemade chicken stock and it makes you smack your lips? It is kind of like that. very hard to describe, but quite pleasant.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 4, 2009)

I figured it out... Ac'cent is NEXT to the Adolf's Meat tenderizer on the shelf at our local Wal-Mart...
ha!


----------



## appleyard14 (Aug 4, 2009)

And how exactly are people supposed to learn about seasoning there food if we are just using a chemical. I love chinese takeout and I eat a fair share of msg, but when it comes to my own cooking, Salt and pepper work wonders if you use them right


----------



## GB (Aug 4, 2009)

appleyard14 said:


> And how exactly are people supposed to learn about seasoning there food if we are just using a chemical.


Salt is a chemical.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 5, 2009)

GB said:


> Salt is a chemical.



Virtually every natural thing on this planet is a chemical or contains chemicals within its structure, especially living organisms.  For instance, would you Hydrochloric Acid a chemical?  I certainly would.  And yet, without it, you couldn't digest much of the food you eat.  But it is also used to clean concrete and prepare it for glues and paints.  It cleans pennies too.  Our own bodies manufacture it.  And what about enzymes and alkalyes?  Our bodies make those too.  We also synthesize various compounds and chemicals from the foods we eat.

From the Google Dictionary we get a definition - 
*Chemical* means involving or resulting from a reaction between two or more substances, or relating to the substances that something consists of. ADJ ADJ n 


 ...chemical reactions that cause ozone destruction. 
 ...the chemical composition of the ocean.
Chemicals are all around us and occur naturally.  Just because something is a "chemical" that doesn't meat that it's bad.  It's how we use those chemicals that determine their value or lack thereof.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## GB (Aug 5, 2009)

My point exactly GW. People always get up in arms about using chemicals, yet they use them every day and they are necessary for their existence.


----------



## Arky (Aug 5, 2009)

Water is a chemical compound, and so is arsenic. But I don't brush my teeth with arsenic and neither do I want to find it in my drinking water. So, let's get real!!! When people talk about chemicals, they generally mean compounds that are manufactured and do NOT occur naturally; man-made compounds such as trichloroethylene (a volatile industrial solvent) for example, or naturally occurring chemicals that are generally poisonous or harmful in some way.

There are too many examples of these harmful chemicals that have poisoned or killed millions of people by getting loose into the food/water/air supply by irresponsible and greedy industrial companies. Many people, people with sense, have a right... an obligation to be skeptical about the effects of these compounds, naturally occurring or not, that are put into our food, water and air, and are based on a very poor record of concern for our health by industry but a great concern for their bank accounts. It's gotten to the point that we either have to learn how to protect ourselves and not take the effect of these compounds for granted, or die. It's that simple. To do less is naive.


----------



## GB (Aug 5, 2009)

I am confused Arky. Are you saying that those of us who trust the many many reports that show that MSG is safe to use are naive and have no sense?


----------



## Arky (Aug 5, 2009)

People with blind trust often fall over a cliff.

Don't think that so-called reports or studies are without error or bias.
*I can show you a mountain of studies that prove without a doubt that smoking is not harmful, studies by both the cigarette companies AND by our own government!
*When Coca Cola first came out cocaine was a major "chemical" ingredient and released upon the public with the blessing of our government.
* DDT and malathion was paid for by our government through subsidies to be applied to our food, and they had studies that showed these chemicals to be harmless.
*Agent Orange was developed, promoted and used because of government subsidies through our universities and the military, as a "harmless" defoliant.
*How many chemical leaks have we had into the environment as the result of some underpaid government inspector making a report that said the chemical company was acting responsibly?
*Several years ago our federal government took receivership of a prostitution ranch in Nevada because of owed back taxes. They closed the ranch after 6 months rather than sell it because they couldn't make a profit?! What kind of idiots can't make money selling gambling, sex and booze? Yet these are the same quality people you want to trust your life to? NOT ME!
*Here's one that just appeared yesterday; It has now been shown that the widely used arthritis treatments of Humira, Remicade or Embril pose a serious cancer risk to children; but this treatment was blessed by the FDA for many years, and even offered to me free treatments using them. I said no.

So much for "reports or studies!"


----------



## GB (Aug 5, 2009)

So I will ask again, are you saying that those of us who trust the many many reports that show that MSG is safe to use are naive and have no sense and now let me add to that, blind?

By your post above, no one should trust anything ever. Do you use a cell phone? I can show you studies that show they cause brain tumors. Do you drink coffee or wine? I can show you studies that show both are horrible for your health.  

Studies aside, what about the millions upon millions of Asians who have used MSG every day of their loves who have continued to live normal healthy lives? Are they blindly going by "studies and reports"?


----------



## Arky (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey, if you want to risk your health over a chemical food additive that is unnecessary and can be duplicated by natural cooking techniques, you just go right ahead. Who am I to tell someone that Santa Claus or the Easter Bunny aren't real, and to not believe everything they read. But at least you won't be able to say you weren't cautioned.

Being ex-military, I will defend your right to use as much MSG as you want.... and when you turn 60, think about this conversation then. Will it have been worth it?


----------



## GB (Aug 5, 2009)

I see you conveniently have avoided answering my questions yet again. Well I can see where this is going. I find your implications incredibly rude and offensive, but I will be done discussing this with you. Good day.


----------



## luvs (Aug 5, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> Yep, papaya and pineapple. They contain the enzyme that does the tenderizing.


 

great 4 digestion, too!


----------



## suzyQ3 (Aug 5, 2009)

GB said:


> I see you conveniently have avoided answering my questions yet again. Well I can see where this is going. I find your implications incredibly rude and offensive, but I will be done discussing this with you. Good day.



GB, I think you are wise in your decision. Reasonable people can disagree. But the discussion should be based on logic and not emotion or disingenuousness. 

I am continually amazed at those who decry what might be considered "mainstream" news or reports and yet will blindly accept the most unfounded, fear-mongering assertions from sites or sources considerably lacking in credibility. 

Thank you for your contributions to this thread.


----------



## Scotch (Aug 5, 2009)

MSG should be avoided by persons on a low-sodium diet, including those with high blood pressure. So says the National Institutes for Health. 

This site, which is a bit more toward the outer edge of the envelope, has some interesting information about MSG: MSGTruth.org

But as I said before, I just don't see any point in the stuff. To me, it often alters the taste of particular foods, upsetting the balance in a recipe. I just don't care for the result, and I see no reason to add it to food. Others probably feel the same about salt or pepper.


----------

